# Scam: Telephone Preference Service



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just had a telephone call from someone who said they were from the Telephone Preference Service and they were checking to see if we were getting nuisance calls and as we do asked for credit card details to upgrade it. HaHaHa!

He got abusive and put the phone down when told we don't give information over the phone.

Checked with Google and PHONE NUMBER: 02030639213 has had many enquiries and scam reports.

See: http://who-called.co.uk/Number/02030639213


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We keep getting calls about oven cleaning I think next time I shall make an appointment just for the joy of telling them why.:grin2::grin2:>>


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We don't seem to be getting as many calls about my computer as we used to.
Somebody was always wanting to fix it.
I must be doing something right.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

autostratus said:


> Just had a telephone call from someone who said they were from the Telephone Preference Service and they were checking to see if we were getting nuisance calls and as we do asked for credit card details to upgrade it. HaHaHa!
> 
> He got abusive and put the phone down when told we don't give information over the phone.
> 
> ...


My sister in law had several calls, the person claiming to be from BT telling her someone was trying to use her internet and started asking her questions.
She didn´t know what they were talking about of course, 90 years old, but had the wit not to tell them anything.
The last time they called my niece was there, told them she knew what they were up to and was now going to call the police.
I don´t think they have called again. 
Jan


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Bought one of those BT cordless phones with call blocking just after Christmas.
Not had a single dodgy call since.
Excellent bit of kit.

Richard.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The gall of some people is incredible, well done Gillian for alerting everyone to yet another twist in the illegal activities they will try.......

There is no easy, simple answer other than never giving out any details but why these people cannot be checked and the calls traced is beyond me, surely such things can be done VERY quickly and the number blocked from being used?

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I received a call from a woman with a heavy Indian type accent advising me that she was from BT and that I had a virus in my router. When I told her that I was fed up with getting scam calls from India she responded with "How dare you say that to me" . I told her to stop wasting my time and put the phone down.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I generally don't engage with these scammers, but one day I did reply, saying I didn't have problems with my computer. They said, "How do you know? You are not a computer technician." I said I was, actually (I'm not, but I get by). Then they got abusive, and said "You can't be. You are an old lady." I don't know what information they've got about this address, but I'm only 54! I think that upset me more than the abuse!

Lesley


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha Lesley, how dare they?!?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I keep an old "Acme Thunderer" whistle (the sort that football refs use) by the phone.

I find a quick "Blast" clears the line of scam callers who, strangeley, never seem to call back again.

Andy


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

You may like to have a look at this new service from BT called Call Protect. We have just signed up and it's free and seems to work.
http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/products/phone/call-protect/?s_cid=con_ppc_maxus_vidZ60_T1&vendorid=Z60&gclid=CPvH0eXn6dECFaKw7QoduXwCog&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CIGC4uXn6dECFaSL7Qodkn8JLg


----------

